# Fixing rod scratches



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Is there a way? Have some minor to major scratches from putting the rods together at the joint from sand ect. No ill effect from scratches just cosmetic.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Teddy,

You can use Permagloss to get a new looking finish on the rod.

Walt


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Permagloss*

Thank you Walt, never seen permagloss before so what exactly does it do? Is it a spray?and where can I buy it? I will google it up but since you are familiar with it just thought I would ask.....


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Teddy,

It's a one part urethane. Here's a link that will explain it all; hope it helps. One thing, if you use this product do it outdoors or in a well ventilated room; it's got a pretty strong odor.

http://www.u-40.com/permagloss.html

Walt


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

I think this will fill in the scratches and leave a nice finish. How would you apply it? I have seen from googling it that some use a sponge? Thank you Walt......


----------



## gdogfcband (Nov 14, 2004)

*Another idea*

If the scratches are not too deep, try rubbing compound and liquid turtlewax. This works well also. I wax my rods at the end of every season and not only does it make the shine like my car...it puts a decent protective coat on them.

Frnak in Norflk


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Teddy,

I've used a sponge and a lint free cloth, both seemed to work equally well.

The key to getting the good finish IMO is going to be in the prep. Remove any loose material and lightly sand with a scotch brite or fine sandpaper. I use a grey scotch brite pad. Clean the area being coated with alcohol and allow to dry. 

You might want to practice on an old rod to see what works best for you.

Good Luck,

Walt


----------

